# Northern Utah Retriever Club



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Any word???


----------



## huntwyo (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey Eric I ran the qual and it was a tough 1st started with I think 38 dogs, and went to the second with 13 and out of those 13 maybe 6-7 did it clean. Here are the numbers and sorry I left after the second so don't have final results. 

Callbacks from 1st: 2,5,6,18,22,23,28,32,33,35,36,37,39
Callbacks from 2nd: 2,6,18,22,23,32,35,37,39

Didn't get a chance to see the open


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Any news on the Derby?


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

real quick while i'm on top of the mountain..

qual 

1 - #22
2 - #37
3 - #32
4 - #2
RJ - #23

no jams

18 back to Open 3rd series which just finished. AM 1st is triple with one retired. I heard the Derby will start at 3 PM.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> Any news on the Derby?


Is Bayou Tech Snack Shack (Candy) among the first of the Slider sired pups to reach the Derby...very familiar with Lucy/Mike White, Lucy is a fine marker, and a real sweet gal....will definitely keep my eyes/ears open and see how this pup progresses


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I know cell service is bad but any updates are appreciated.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes, Bon, I believe Lucy was Slider's second girlfriend. We have a male from that breeding that we like a lot. We wish Mike the best of luck with his young female!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes, Bon, I believe Lucy was Slider's second girlfriend. We have a male from that breeding that we like a lot. We wish Mike the best of luck with his young female!

rita


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes good luck Mike and Candy! 

And yes Bon, Rita's correct that was Slider's second breeding. Lucy is a great dog and I enjoyed getting to know her a little bit - she's a racecar. The pups are 11 months and I've loved getting reports on them. Mike did so well on getting the pups into great homes and Mike, Rita, Jerry, and my training partner are so nice to keep me in the loop. Jerry is running his in a Derby next weekend too, so Slider and I are cheering everyone on from Texas. And hitting the refresh button a lot!  No matter how it goes we're proud!

Lauren


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Go Slidy puppy. Lauren make sure he gets plenty of rest for his date with Rainey next week. She is looking forward to it.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Not confirmed but rumor has it (sorry for not having more info):

Open 
1. Ruby - Al Wilson
2. Twister - Al Wilson

Am
1. Fen - Brian Johnston


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Open:
1st: Ruby - Al Wilson
2nd: Twister - Al Wilson

AM:
1st: Fen - Brian Johnston
2nd: Marti - Joel Harris

Sorry, that is all I know ~ Congrats Al, Brian, Joel and to all who finished!


----------



## Mile High Club (May 12, 2011)

AM:
3rd: Danny - Tom Vaughn
4th: Nate - Tom Cox
RJ: Mel - Alan Madsen
J: Lilly - Joe Taylor


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Anyone know the derby results?


----------



## Mile High Club (May 12, 2011)

Eric and dog 8 won. That is all I know for sure. Linda and Jato were either 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

*Big Congratulations to Eric and Mission Mountain Retrievers*
Open: 3rd Biz #23

JAMS Yancy #7
Addy #13

Derby: 1st "Charlie" Buckmaster #8

Amateur: Fen with Brian Johnston #9

Congratulations to all....good job....


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Mile High Club said:


> AM:
> 3rd: Danny - Tom Vaughn
> 4th: Nate - Tom Cox
> RJ: Mel - Alan Madsen
> J: Lilly - Joe Taylor


Good job, Thomas.

That makes the drive home worthwhile

Ted


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Congratulations Al Wilson, Eric & Brian Good Job!


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Man what a year Fen and Brian are having. Congrats you two!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Congrats to Brian and Fen~ Looking forward to a lil Fen Jr pup here in the next few weeks.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

kjrice said:


> Not confirmed but rumor has it (sorry for not having more info):
> 
> Open
> 1. Ruby - Al Wilson
> ...



Further proof that good things happen to good people....and Al Wilson is very good people....proud to call him a friend...Congrats Al...


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

BIG congrats to Al Wilson. As said above, good things come to good people!

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

BonMallari said:


> Further proof that good things happen to good people....and Al Wilson is very good people....proud to call him a friend...Congrats Al...


Way to go, Al, Ruby and Twister!!


----------



## Mile High Club (May 12, 2011)

Kory Poulsen said:


> Man what a year Fen and Brian are having. Congrats you two!


Ditto! Can't wait to use Fen as a stud this fall for my MH bitch. Fen is one of the most well balanced dogs I have ever watched and man can that dog ever mark!


----------

